# Strains for this year?



## Subnaum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys! Its almost that time again! Im so excited to start another outdoor season! Anyways, Im here for some input on the strains I wana grow this year. I am going to be ordering from the single seed centre because I dont really want 10 of just one kind. Plus anything I grow is going to be cloned and kept with a fellow grower inside so when i move out,I already have moms started. I am getting 10 leamon g clones from his mom, plus a huge c99 mom. the seeds i wana try are all greenhouse seeds.
1.Arjans haze 1.(5)
2.The Church(5)
3.A.M.S. (lost some to mold last year)(5)
4.White Rhino.(3)
Can anyone grown any of these strains outdoors? If so what was the outcome?Any problems? Im pretty far north. Up around pa,oh,and mi. Thanks guys!


----------



## skoomaman (Mar 10, 2010)

Ive also been choosing strains

i wanted to do 10 _querkle_ and 5 _super lemon haze _but after taking a look at A_rjans haze_ im thinking of switching that out with _querkle_.

which is the most producing ctrain here?


----------



## Subnaum (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea the videos on you tube look crazy! Just went and scoped some spot today in the woods. Stumbled upon straight gold! Cant wait to see these plants towering over me!


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 15, 2011)

tryed greenhouse seeds on time. the seeds are small yellow and whit. looks like the ones that wont come up. never ordered again. the plants didnt do near as well and some other seed banks. JMO


----------



## pickle (Mar 16, 2011)

Dont bother with The Church.. All hype.
You had mold issues with AMS. Isnt that supposed to stand for automatic mold resistance or something.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder how his season turned out?  (This thread is from last March, March 2010)

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

I cant imagine he did well with those haze plants outdoors.  If he got mold on the AMS then he got mold on the haze for sure.  

Where Im from I need a strain that buds in under 60 days.


----------



## dekgib (Mar 16, 2011)

those would do me good here and have before so i may try and get more


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 16, 2011)

I think im going to get a few different strains of autos i want to try out DNA genetics 60 day wonder autoflower


----------



## coloradodreamn (Mar 16, 2011)

IMO i would never grow greenhouse's gear. Go with Either TH, TGA, DNA. the only companies i support.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Greenhouse has a lot of haters and Im one too.


----------

